# Seneca Lake Catfishing



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm heading down to Seneca fishing from the bank Friday night, and haven't ever really fished there too much for cats. Any general areas that are better than others? The guy I'm meeting is fishing for channels, but I'll be looking for some flatties. I'm not real familiar with the lake, but have fished Cadillac Drive and around the dam some. I'm not asking for honey holes, just a decent place for a chance at a good one. I always fish Salt Fork and Wills Creek, but he wants to try this lake out. I know some of you do pretty good at this lake  Thanks in advance,

Kevin


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Not sure if you left yet, but this time of year, you will probably do best for channels and flatheads in the upper end of the lake. Both the dam and cadillac drive are deeper water spots. I would expect these fish are moving to the shallower water (upper end of lake) to munch on some shad and prepare for the spawn.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

fish cadillac bay on the bay side.fish out to right side,nice channel runs through there.i ve got my best cats there, across the other side of bridge,lake side.,fish flatties on right side also. the channel makes an S out of the bridge. chick liver and shad and shrimp will put you on some cats. let me know how ya do. have to park car a little distance from bridge....husk


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

First, thanks for the replies, although I didn't get to read them until after we went, but I will print them out for next time we head down. Well, I had all intentions of fishing the area around Cadillac Drive anyhow, but ended up meeting someone and fished I guess what would have been the south end of the lake. It was pretty shallow right off of the road. Only caught 2 channels and they were under 15 inches. No runs on the gills. One channel on a crawler, other on liver. Next time I will stay up by the bay. Lake seemed pretty busy with the tournament going on. Thanks again for the help,

Kevin


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

Certain nights fishing the dam where the spillway goes in is on fire. Try it with some liver.


----------

